# Sealed books of revelations found?? Major Christian Discovery



## NaturalPath (Mar 30, 2011)

I am not sure if these are the "sealed books" that are mentioned in revelations however I found this to be interesting. Please share what you may think.

Link: http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelo...rove-the-major-discovery-of-christian-history

http://video.foxnews.com/v/4616247/ancient-christian-books-found

Some of these books are sealed and are about the size of a credit card.














> British archaeologists are seeking to  authenticate what could be a landmark discovery in the documentation of  early Christianity: a trove of 70 lead codices that appear to date from  the 1st century CE, which may include key clues to the last days of  Jesus' life. As UK Daily Mail reporter Fiona Macrae writes,  some researchers are suggesting this could be the most significant find  in Christian archeology since the Dead Sea scrolls in 1947.                 The codices turned up five years ago in a remote cave  in eastern Jordan—a region where early Christian believers may have  fled after the destruction of the Temple in Jerusalem in 70 CE. *The  codices are made up of wirebound individual pages, each roughly the size  of a credit card. They contain a number of images and textual allusions  to the Messiah, as well as some possible references to the crucifixion  and resurrection. Some of the codices were sealed, prompting yet more  breathless speculation that they could include the sealed book, shown  only to the Messiah, mentioned in the Book of Revelation. One of the few  sentences translated thus far from the texts, according to the BBC,  reads, "I shall walk uprightly"--a phrase that also appears in  Revelation. *"While it could be simply a sentiment common in Judaism,"  BBC writer Robert Pigott notes, "it could here be designed to refer to  the resurrection."
> But the field of biblical  archaeology is also prey to plenty of hoaxes and enterprising  fraudsters, so investigators are proceeding with due empirical caution.  Initial metallurgical research indicates that the codices are about  2,000 years old--based on the manner of corrosion they have undergone,  which, as Macrae writes, "experts believe would be impossible to achieve  artificially."


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 31, 2011)

I will be keeping an eye on this. The rumors about what it contains are flying already.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't think it's the sealed book that only Messiah can open.


----------



## mscocoface (Mar 31, 2011)

Interesting find.  Looking forward to further developments.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 1, 2011)

Revelations is not sealed and never has been

Revelation 22:10 (New American Standard Bible)

The Final Message
 10 And he said to me, "Do not seal up the words of the prophecy of this book, for the time is near.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 1, 2011)

The very name "Revelation" means "unveiling," "opening," or "revealing"--the complete opposite of being sealed. It always has been wide open.

 Revelation is Jesus' book in a unique way. It begins, "The Revelation of Jesus Christ." It even gives a word picture of Him in Revelation 1:13-16. No other book of the Bible reveals Jesus and His last-day instructions and plans for His work and His people as does Revelation.

Revelation is primarily written for and geared to the people of our day--just before Jesus' return (Revelation 1:1-3; 3:11; 22:6, 7, 12, 20).
*Revelation 1:1-3*

The Revelation of Jesus Christ
 1The Revelation of Jesus Christ, which God gave Him to show to His bond-servants, the things which must soon take place; and He sent and communicated it by His angel to His bond-servant John, 
 2who testified to (F)the word of God and to (G)the testimony of Jesus Christ, even to all that he saw. 
 3(H)Blessed is he who reads and those who hear the words of the prophecy, and heed the things which are written in it; (I)for the time is near. 
*Revelation 3:11*
 11'(A)I am coming quickly; (B)hold fast what you have, so that no one will take your (C)crown. 
*Revelation 22:6*
 6And (A)he said to me, "(B)These words are faithful and true"; and the Lord, the (C)God of the spirits of the prophets, (D)sent His angel to show to His bond-servants the things which must soon take place. 
*Revelation 22:7*
 7"And behold, (A)I am coming quickly (B)Blessed is he who heeds (C)the words of the prophecy of this book." 
*Revelation 22:12*
 12"Behold, (A)I am coming quickly, and My (B)reward is with Me, (C)to render to every man according to what he has done. 
*Revelation 22:20*
 20He who (A)testifies to these things says, "Yes, (B)I am coming quickly " Amen (C)Come, Lord Jesus. 

*A special blessing is pronounced upon those who read Revelation and heed its counsel (Revelation 1:3; 22:7).
* 
 Revelation describes God's end-time people and church with startling clarity. It makes the Bible come to life when you see the last-day events depicted in Revelation taking place. It also tells precisely what God's church must be preaching in the last days (Revelation 14:6-14
Revelation 14:6-14 (New King James Version)
The Proclamations of Three Angels

6 Then I saw another angel flying in the midst of heaven, having the everlasting gospel to preach to those who dwell on the earth—to every nation, tribe, tongue, and people— 7 saying with a loud voice, “Fear God and give glory to Him, for the hour of His judgment has come; and worship Him who made heaven and earth, the sea and springs of water.” 
8 And another angel followed, saying, “Babylon[a] is fallen, is fallen, that great city, because she has made all nations drink of the wine of the wrath of her fornication.” 
9 Then a third angel followed them, saying with a loud voice, “If anyone worships the beast and his image, and receives his mark on his forehead or on his hand, 10 he himself shall also drink of the wine of the wrath of God, which is poured out full strength into the cup of His indignation. He shall be tormented with fire and brimstone in the presence of the holy angels and in the presence of the Lamb. 11 And the smoke of their torment ascends forever and ever; and they have no rest day or night, who worship the beast and his image, and whoever receives the mark of his name.” 
12 Here is the patience of the saints; here are those* who keep the commandments of God and the faith of Jesus. 
13 Then I heard a voice from heaven saying to me,[c] “Write: ‘Blessed are the dead who die in the Lord from now on.’” 
“Yes,” says the Spirit, “that they may rest from their labors, and their works follow them.”
Reaping the Earth’s Harvest

14 Then I looked, and behold, a white cloud, and on the cloud sat One like the Son of Man, having on His head a golden crown, and in His hand a sharp sickle.
Footnotes:
a.    Revelation 14:8 NU-Text reads Babylon the great is fallen, is fallen, which has made; M-Text reads Babylon the great is fallen. She has made.
b.    Revelation 14:12 NU-Text and M-Text omit here are those.
c.    Revelation 14:13 NU-Text and M-Text omit to me.*


----------

